# Bayer - Lazio: Playoff CL. 26 Agosto 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Premium



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

Bayer Leverkusen - Lazio, ritorno del preliminare di Champions League. Si gioca Mercoledì 26 Agosto 2015 alle ore 20:45 a Leverkusen.

La partita di andata è terminata 1-0 a favore dei biancocelesti. Alla Lazio, per passare il turno, basta il pareggio con qualsiasi risultato o la sconfitta con un gol di scarto dall'1-2 in su. 

Il Bayer, per qualificarsi alla Champions, deve vincere con due gol di scarto. Con l'1-0 a favore dei tedeschi si andrebbe ai supplementari.

Dove vedere Bayer - Lazio in tv?

La partita non sarà trasmessa in chiaro. Diretta tv in esclusiva su Mediaset Premium.


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Agosto 2015)

ZDF (Astra) la trasmette in chiaro.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Agosto 2015)

Forza Lazio. Dobbiamo portare tutte e tre le squadre in Europa. Già abbiamo perso la Sampdoria.


----------



## juventino (24 Agosto 2015)

Certo che l'assenza di Biglia non ci voleva proprio. Comunque dai, la Lazio può farcela.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2015)

up


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Agosto 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Forza Lazio. Dobbiamo portare tutte e tre le squadre in Europa. Già abbiamo perso la Sampdoria.



Non è che la perdiamo se non passa andrebbe in europa league.


----------



## Butcher (26 Agosto 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Forza Lazio. Dobbiamo portare tutte e tre le squadre in Europa. Già abbiamo perso la Sampdoria.



Bhe però se venisse eliminata andrebbe in Europa League, e sarebbe meglio per il ranking.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Non è che la perdiamo se non passa andrebbe in europa league.





Butcher ha scritto:


> Bhe però se venisse eliminata andrebbe in Europa League, e sarebbe meglio per il ranking.



Se perde però non solo noi non becchiamo punti per la vittoria ma la Germania li guadagna.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Agosto 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Certo che l'assenza di Biglia non ci voleva proprio. Comunque dai, la Lazio può farcela.



Ma spero proprio di no , ovviamente parlo da romanista, ma l'esclusione della Lazio significherebbe per noi e per voi un'altra quindicina di mln a testa.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se perde però non solo noi non becchiamo punti per la vittoria ma la Germania li guadagna.



Nell'immediato è vero ma il leverkusen sarebbe molto più pericoloso in europa league , avrebbe le potenzialità per andare molto avanti e portare molti punti alla Germania.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Nell'immediato è vero ma il leverkusen sarebbe molto più pericoloso in europa league , avrebbe le potenzialità per andare molto avanti e portare molti punti alla Germania.



Sì, forse sarebbe meglio, comunque anche per una questione d'immagine e non solo di punti preferirei che vincesse.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì, forse sarebbe meglio, comunque anche per una questione d'immagine e non solo di punti preferirei che vincesse.



Se non fosse la lazio(e non ci fossero in ballo un pò di soldini per noi in caso di loro eliminazione ) concorderei


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2015)

Ovviamente tifo Lazio, poi si incrociano le dita per dei gironi favorevoli.


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> ZDF (Astra) la trasmette in chiaro.


C'è su Sky ?


----------



## Hammer (26 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me stasera si prendono un'imbarcata


----------



## Aragorn (26 Agosto 2015)

Pioli: "_dobbiamo giocare per vincere_" 


bah, vedremo ..


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> C'è su Sky ?



ZDF c'è su Astra e anche su Hotbird quindi dovresti prenderla anche con decoder Sky


----------



## juventino (26 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma spero proprio di no , ovviamente parlo da romanista, ma l'esclusione della Lazio significherebbe per noi e per voi un'altra quindicina di mln a testa.



Mica ho detto forza Lazio


----------



## pennyhill (26 Agosto 2015)

Bayer che avrebbe ceduto Son Heung-Min al Tottenham, con il giocatore che si troverebbe già a Londra.


----------



## malos (26 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> C'è su Sky ?



546


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> 546


Grazie!


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Finirà 2-1 per il Bayer , ma passerà la Lazio


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2015)

per me il bayer li asfalta.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> per me il bayer li asfalta.



Non credo, ma a sentire i deliri di alcuni tifosi laziali, se lo meriterebbero, mamma mia, roba che pensavo fossimo solo noi della Roma a farli, mi sbagliavo di grosso


----------



## prebozzio (26 Agosto 2015)

Per me passa la Lazio.


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> C'è su Sky ?


Sí, canale 546 credo, vado a memoria.


----------



## Renegade (26 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo passi il Bayer. La Lazio ci farebbe fare figure pessime in CL. Senza contare che almeno va in EL dove ha più possibilità di fare bene. E poi voglio che Juventus e Roma si rafforzino, quindi si dividerebbero i soldi del mancato accesso dei biancocelesti.

Vediamo se Calhanoglu è in serata.


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Speriamo passi il Bayer. La Lazio ci farebbe fare figure pessime in CL. Senza contare che almeno va in EL dove ha più possibilità di fare bene. E poi voglio che Juventus e Roma si rafforzino, quindi si dividerebbero i soldi del mancato accesso dei biancocelesti.
> 
> Vediamo se Calhanoglu è in serata.


Contemporaneamente, come ha giá detto [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION], sarebbe un guaio per noi se il Bayer04 dovesse partecipare all'Europa League. Meglio perdere qualche punto stasera e farne di piú durante la stagione.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Agosto 2015)

*Bayer* (4-2-3-1): Leno; Hilbert, Tah, Papadopoulos, Wendell; Kramer; Bender, Bellarabi, Mehmedi, Hakan Çalhanoğlu, Kiessling 

A disposizione: Krešić, Ramalho, Boenisch, Donati, Brandt, Ryu, Kruse. All. Schmidt

*Lazio* (3-4-3): Berisha; Maurício, De Vrij, Radu; Basta, Onazi, Parolo, Lulić; Candreva, Keita, Felipe Anderson 

A disposizione: Guerrieri, Gentiletti, Konko, Morrison, Milinković-Savić, Cataldi, Kishna All. Pioli


----------



## Renegade (26 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Contemporaneamente, come ha giá detto @tifosa asRoma, sarebbe un guaio per noi se il Bayer04 dovesse partecipare all'Europa League. Meglio perdere qualche punto stasera e farne di piú durante la stagione.



Credo comunque che in caso i 15M vi servirebbero per aggiungerli agli altri 15 che avete offerto per Draxler. Mentre la Roma suppongo prenderebbe Bruno Peres dal Torino o un CC con gli stessi soldi. Speriamo va.


----------



## Renegade (26 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *Bayer* (4-2-3-1): Leno; Hilbert, Tah, Papadopoulos, Wendell; Kramer; Bender, Bellarabi, Mehmedi, Hakan Çalhanoğlu, Kiessling
> 
> A disposizione: Krešić, Ramalho, Boenisch, Donati, Brandt, Ryu, Kruse. All. Schmidt
> 
> ...



La difesa sarà a 5, tipica italianità. Non capisco cos'abbia Onazi in più di Cataldi.


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Credo comunque che in caso i 15M vi servirebbero per aggiungerli agli altri 15 che avete offerto per Draxler. Mentre la Roma suppongo prenderebbe Bruno Peres dal Torino o un CC con gli stessi soldi. Speriamo va.


In teoria sí, poi se verrano usati è un altro paio di maniche. Io cederei anche Coman al Bayern Monaco.


----------



## Renegade (26 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> In teoria sí, poi se verrano usati è un altro paio di maniche. Io cederei anche Coman al Bayern Monaco.



Coman è un possibile futuro crack. Non dico che sarà un fenomeno ma si intravede che diventerà tecnicamente ottimo. Non lo cederei fossi in voi.


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Coman è un possibile futuro crack. Non dico che sarà un fenomeno ma si intravede che diventerà tecnicamente ottimo. Non lo cederei fossi in voi.


A me da sempre l'impressione del vorrei ma non posso, giochiamo sempre in 10 con lui. È vero che ha solo 18 anni, peró secondo me da noi non crescerá e se resta fará la fine di Giovinco. Poi magari mi sbaglio, ma ad oggi per arrivare a Draxler lo farei andare.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2015)

Lazio che gioca in 10, Radu già in Serie A è diventato improponibile, figuriamoci in Champions.. E' tostissima, ma forza Lazio!


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La difesa sarà a 5, tipica italianità. Non capisco cos'abbia Onazi in più di Cataldi.



Ha di più che è un distruttore di gioco , purtroppo questi sono i giocatori che cercano oggi gli allenatori.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Contemporaneamente, come ha giá detto [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION], sarebbe un guaio per noi se il Bayer04 dovesse partecipare all'Europa League. Meglio perdere qualche punto stasera e farne di piú durante la stagione.



Esatto anche perché la lazio rischierebbe di arrivare ultima nel girone champions senza possibilità di fare punti in europa league.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Agosto 2015)

Mediaset si è presa una cantonata clamorosa con ZDF ahahahahaha

Godo


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

La Lazio ha giá parcheggiato il bus.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> La Lazio ha giá parcheggiato il bus.



Mourinho styles


----------



## Mou (26 Agosto 2015)

Ho un sospetto:
Calhanoglu > Draxler


----------



## The Ripper (26 Agosto 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ho un sospetto:
> Calhanoglu > Draxler



Draxler è un giocatorino da Football Manager


----------



## pennyhill (26 Agosto 2015)

Gol! Bayer!


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

1-0 Calhanoglu.


----------



## juventino (26 Agosto 2015)

Atteggiamento della Lazio troppo rinunciatario, il gol era nell'aria.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Agosto 2015)

Madò però che botta di c.. il bayer su quei rimpalli


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2015)

Calhanoglou è un giocatorone! Altro che Oscar.. Comunque qui malissimo De Vrij!


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Agosto 2015)

Ma quali rimpalli....Qua De Vrij ha fatto una cosa degna di Bonera. Roba illegale, ma che diavolo gli passava per la testa? Si rende conto che si stanno giocando la qualificazione alla Champions? Mamma mia vergognoso.

P.S: C'era un rigore grande quanto una casa intera su Keita qualche minuto prima del gol del Bayer.

P.S 2: Partita vergognosa della Lazio. Non fanno altro che difendersi e gettare la palla in attacco alla cavolo. Keita sta giocando bene, ma gli danno tutti palloni sporchi e poveraccio non ce la può fare da solo. Pioli mi sta deludendo molto. Il Bayer corre il doppio è molto più organizzato e pressa come una macchina. Se continuano cosi finirà 3 a 0 per il Bayer. I Laziali devono cambiare atteggiamento nel secondo tempo o se no è finita.


----------



## Renegade (26 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Vediamo se Calhanoglu è in serata*.



E Calhanoglu *è* in serata.

Questo accade quando si pensa solo alla fase difensiva, ai catenacci ed a parcheggiare i bus. Ormai per gli italiani la fase offensiva è un tabù impronunciabile.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> *Ma quali rimpalli....Qua De Vrij ha fatto una cosa degna di Bonera. Roba illegale, ma che diavolo gli passava per la testa? Si rende conto che si stanno giocando la qualificazione alla Champions? Mamma mia vergognoso.
> *
> P.S: C'era un rigore grande quanto una casa intera su Keita qualche minuto prima del gol del Bayer.
> 
> P.S 2: Partita vergognosa della Lazio. Non fanno altro che difendersi e gettare la palla in attacco alla cavolo. Keita sta giocando bene, ma gli danno tutti palloni sporchi e poveraccio non ce la può fare da solo. Pioli mi sta deludendo molto. Il Bayer corre il doppio è molto più organizzato e pressa come una macchina. Se continuano cosi finirà 3 a 0 per il Bayer. I Laziali devono cambiare atteggiamento nel secondo tempo o se no è finita.



Io non capisco come fanno ad elogiarlo, e da quando giocò con noi che penso che è una pippa al sugo.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco come fanno ad elogiarlo, e da quando giocò con noi che penso che è una pippa al sugo.



Ah non lo so. Non piace nemmeno a me. I difensori lenti come lui non mi son mai piaciuti e mai mi piaceranno.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ah non lo so. Non piace nemmeno a me. I difensori lenti come lui non mi son mai piaciuti e mai mi piaceranno.



Allora per te è meglio Manolas


----------



## Nicco (26 Agosto 2015)

scusate ma su premium è in differita alle 22.45???


----------



## pennyhill (26 Agosto 2015)

E sono 2


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2015)

De Vrij.. Ancora lui..


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2015)

2-0 Bayer

Terribile sto Maurizio


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2015)

Ah, no, Mauricio..


----------



## Butcher (26 Agosto 2015)

Scontato come il sole che sorge ad Est.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Agosto 2015)

ora voglio vedere se quel Mauricio lo massacrano come han fatto con Ely o romagnoli


la lazio ha già mollato...


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2015)

Ma che aspetta a mettere Cataldi?


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Agosto 2015)

asfaltata in arrivo.


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

Neanche dopo il 2-0 la Lazio ha cambiato marcia. Mah...


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2015)

Manca peso lì davanti. L'assenza di Djordjevic si sta facendo sentire adesso.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2015)

Rosso Mauricio, che danno 'sto cesso.


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

Questo Mauricio é scandaloso...sará il nome.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Agosto 2015)

Secondo giallo nato da un fallo inesistente. Mauricio aveva preso palla.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Agosto 2015)

Pioli vergognoso. La sto guardando in streaming in spagnolo e i telecronisti hanno detto "La Lazio ha cercato di fare il catenaccio all'Italiana, ma ha sbagliato troppo. Questo è il catenaccio alla Romana, non all'italiana" ahahahaha son morto dal ridere giuro.
Comunque il Bayer si sta meritando il passaggio del turno. La lazio stasera è l'anti calcio.


----------



## davoreb (26 Agosto 2015)

Lazio ridicola come all'andata


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2015)

Perché ha tolto Anderson? Lo sa Pioli che così escono? 
Doveva fare la difesa a tre, con Candreva e Kishna esterni e Felipe vicino a Keita.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Perché ha tolto Anderson? Lo sa Pioli che così escono?
> Doveva fare la difesa a tre, con Candreva e Kishna esterni e Felipe vicino a Keita.



Eh se.. così magari ne fai uno, ma ne prendi altri quattro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Eh se.. così magari ne fai uno, ma ne prendi altri quattro.



Allora escono con solo due pere, che devo dirti


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Eh se.. così magari ne fai uno, ma ne prendi altri quattro.


Sí ma se non rischia nulla, magari non ne prende ma neanche lo fa. Meglio perdere 3-0 rischiando di fare il 2-1 che accontentarsi del 2-0, ormai non hanno piú nulla da perdere.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Agosto 2015)

Questo è il fallimento di Pioli senza se e senza ma. Cataldi in panchina per far giocare quello scarsone di Onazi. Ma che ha in testa? Spero che il Milan prenda il giovane Laziale. Giuro che sarei felice quanto ad un ipotetico arrivo di Ibra.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2015)

Ma devi rischiare con criterio! Che senso ha andare tutti all'attacco? A questo punto avrebbe dovuto togliere tutti i tre centrali e mettere Kishna, Morrison e un altro offensivo subito dopo il secondo gol?


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma devi rischiare con criterio! Che senso ha andare tutti all'attacco? A questo punto avrebbe dovuto togliere tutti i tre centrali e mettere Kishna, Morrison e un altro offensivo subito dopo il secondo gol?



Ma che senso ha perdere senza provare il tutto e per tutto?? Cristo santo sono fuori dalla Champions eh. 30mln di Euro andati nel cesso. Se non ti butti in attacco ora quando lo fai? 2 a 0 o 4 a 0 non cambia assolutamente nulla. Invece col 2 a 1 la Lazio passa. Gli serve solo 1 gol eh, mica 600.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2015)

Ma era scontato. Qualcuno credeva che potesse passare davvero la Lazio?


----------



## raducioiu (26 Agosto 2015)

Come previsto, Lazio fuori.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Shevchenko (26 Agosto 2015)

Mi autoquoto ragazzi. Guardate che avevo scritto dopo l'1 a 0. 




Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma quali rimpalli....Qua De Vrij ha fatto una cosa degna di Bonera. Roba illegale, ma che diavolo gli passava per la testa? Si rende conto che si stanno giocando la qualificazione alla Champions? Mamma mia vergognoso.
> 
> P.S: C'era un rigore grande quanto una casa intera su Keita qualche minuto prima del gol del Bayer.
> 
> P.S 2: Partita vergognosa della Lazio. Non fanno altro che difendersi e gettare la palla in attacco alla cavolo. Keita sta giocando bene, ma gli danno tutti palloni sporchi e poveraccio non ce la può fare da solo. Pioli mi sta deludendo molto. Il Bayer corre il doppio è molto più organizzato e pressa come una macchina.* Se continuano cosi finirà 3 a 0 per il Bayer. I Laziali devono cambiare atteggiamento nel secondo tempo o se no è finita.*


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha perdere senza provare il tutto e per tutto?? Cristo santo sono fuori dalla Champions eh. 30mln di Euro andati nel cesso. Se non ti butti in attacco ora quando lo fai? 2 a 0 o 4 a 0 non cambia assolutamente nulla. Invece col 2 a 1 la Lazio passa. Gli serve solo 1 gol eh, mica 600.



Vabbé, allora togliamo pure il portiere, che vi devo dire.. Tutti in attacco! Bah..


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma era scontato. Qualcuno credeva che potesse passare davvero la Lazio?



no, infatti m'aspettavo l'asfaltata già all'andata. 
però era ovvio che uscissero.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Agosto 2015)

Ehhehe ma il prestigio non conta... certo che conta. Il Milan sarebbe passata, come sarebbe passata l'anno scorso con l'athtlic balboa.. purtroppo ste Napoli, Lazio Samp e company sono da bannare


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ehhehe ma il prestigio non conta... certo che conta. Il Milan sarebbe passata, come sarebbe passata l'anno scorso con l'athtlic balboa.. purtroppo ste Napoli, Lazio Samp e company sono da bannare



Concordo.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Agosto 2015)

Fallimento totale di Pioli. Ha sbagliato tutto. Certe competizioni le giocano chi ha esperienza, classe e coraggio. Pioli stasera ha dimostrato di non avere nessuna delle tre.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Questo Mauricio é scandaloso...sará il nome.



Peggio de Astori


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2015)

Con Klose e Biglia sono convinto sarebbe stata un'altra storia. Keita ed Anderson stasera non avrebbero fatto la differenza neanche a calcetto contro di me, Kishna è di un'altra pasta.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] [MENTION=2053]Andre96[/MENTION] Ora andiamo a prenderci Cataldi


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2015)

Un peccato, ha sbagliato Pioli, la Lazio poteva gestite meglio la partita, ha dato alla squadra un atteggiamento troppo rinunciatario fin dall'inizio e ne ha pagato le conseguenze, peccato veramente perché nonostante il risultato in realtà era molto più semplice di quanto non sembri.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> per me il bayer li asfalta.



c.v.d.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Agosto 2015)

Ah comunque mi piace come pensa la Lazio " eh mo non facciamo mercato fino al 26 agosto, se passiamo bene se no si vende"

Che razza di mentalità ridicola. Una squadra deve fare mercato e rafforzare prima dei preliminari.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] [MENTION=2053]Andre96[/MENTION] Ora andiamo a prenderci Cataldi



mi sembra sia un tantino sopravvalutato. A me pare un buon giovane di prospettiva, ma non un fenomeno.


----------



## Renegade (26 Agosto 2015)

Colpa di Pioli e della mentalità difensivista. All'espulsione messo l'ennesimo difensore quando stai perdendo e con un gol potresti qualificarti. Con questa storia che la fase offensiva e l'attacco sono semi del demonio l'Italia raccoglie figuracce Europee ogni anno. Mah.


----------



## BlackAndWhite (26 Agosto 2015)

Mauricio come fa a giocare in CHL un giocatore cosi scemo?non ha fatto una cosa giusta neanche per sbaglio.. 

Anderson sembra uno che gioca solo quando ha voglia...una partita da fenomeno e puoi sparisce per 5-6 partite


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ehhehe ma il prestigio non conta... certo che conta. Il Milan sarebbe passata, come sarebbe passata l'anno scorso con l'athtlic balboa.. purtroppo ste Napoli, Lazio Samp e company sono da bannare



ma anche no. Questi corrono 3 volte noi, e hanno un organizzazione di gioco che in questo momento ce la sogniamo. Mi immagino già alex o romagna contro calhanoglu e bellarabi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>


Il primo che dice che abbiamo fatto male a venderlo gli sparo in testa


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2015)

Preoccupante comunque l'involuzione di Anderson. Fossi in Lotito lo venderei ora che sono in tempo


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma anche no. Questi corrono 3 volte noi, e hanno un organizzazione di gioco che in questo momento ce la sogniamo. Mi immagino già alex o romagna contro calhanoglu e bellarabi.


Il Milan é una squadra prestigiosa che ti porta a dare il massimo. Alla Lazio dalla dirigenza fino al magazziniere, nessuno ha quella mentalitá vincente. Magari usciva lo stesso, ma sicuramente non in questo modo vergognoso.

Posso capire contro il Barcellona, Bayern, Real eccetera, ma con il Leverkusen? assurdo, sti catenacciari sono il male del calcio italiano.


----------



## BlackAndWhite (26 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Il primo che dice che abbiamo fatto male a venderlo gli sparo in testa



DUMBOMBER E Tornato


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan é una squadra prestigiosa che ti porta a dare il massimo. Alla Lazio dalla dirigenza fino al magazziniere, nessuno ha quella mentalitá vincente. Magari usciva lo stesso, ma sicuramente non in questo modo vergognoso.
> 
> Posso capire contro il Barcellona, Bayern, Real eccetera, ma con il Leverkusen? assurdo, sti catenacciari sono il male del calcio italiano.



senza dubbio, il famoso Dna champions. Ma bisogna anche rendersi conto che in questo momento valiamo quanto o meno di una lazio.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Pioli: "_dobbiamo giocare per vincere_"
> 
> 
> bah, vedremo ..



Direi che i miei dubbi erano legittimi 


PS [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] questa frase era già stata inserita nel topic sulle dichiarazioni più scontate ?


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan é una squadra prestigiosa che ti porta a dare il massimo. Alla Lazio dalla dirigenza fino al magazziniere, nessuno ha quella mentalitá vincente. Magari usciva lo stesso, ma sicuramente non in questo modo vergognoso.
> 
> Posso capire contro il Barcellona, Bayern, Real eccetera, ma con il Leverkusen? assurdo, sti catenacciari sono il male del calcio italiano.



Pura curiosità , negli ultimi 10 anni quante squadre italiane li hanno passati, i preliminari , io ricordo solo la Fiorentina nel 2008/2009 e nel 2009/2010, e il Milan, voi invece?


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> DUMBOMBER E Tornato



Dovevamo davvero tenerlo? Credo proprio di no


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Preoccupante comunque l'involuzione di Anderson. Fossi in Lotito lo venderei ora che sono in tempo



Voglio vederlo quest'anno. Non vorrei che l'anno scorso avesse disputato la stagione della vita.


----------



## Renegade (26 Agosto 2015)

Calhanoglu porta Felipe Anderson a spasso. Segno che i trequartisti con tecnica e visione di gioco sono tre volte superiori ai trequartisti dribblomani e velocisti.


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Pura curiosità , negli ultimi 10 anni quante squadre italiane li hanno passati, i preliminari , io ricordo solo la Fiorentina nel 2008/2009 e nel 2009/2010, e il Milan, voi invece?


La Juve 2008/09. Mi sembra anche il Napoli qualche stagione fa.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2015)

ecco se qualcuno ricorda, nel topic sul trequartista, io avevo segnalato proprio Calhanoglu. Per me diventerà uno dei più forti. Magari averlo al milan.


----------



## BlackAndWhite (26 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dovevamo davvero tenerlo, credo proprio di no



li manco faceva il riscaldamento era senza voglia 



Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Pura curiosità , negli ultimi 10 anni quante squadre italiane li hanno passati, i preliminari , io ricordo solo la Fiorentina nel 2008/2009 e nel 2009/2010, e il Milan, voi invece?



da quando ricordo io nei ultimi 10 anni non siamo stato mai ai preliminari


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Colpa di Pioli e della mentalità difensivista*. All'espulsione messo l'ennesimo difensore quando stai perdendo e con un gol potresti qualificarti. Con questa storia che la fase offensiva e l'attacco sono semi del demonio l'Italia raccoglie figuracce Europee ogni anno. Mah.


Sconfitta meritatissima, si sono arroccati in difesa come i cani e ad ogni palla che passava dalle loro parti tiravano calci alla viva il parroco. Non hanno messo un solo pallone a terra per provare a giocarlo, cosa più che lecita contro un Leverkusen non troppo superiore tecnicamente, si fossero trovati contro il Barcellona o il Bayern ok ma il Leverkusen, dai. Pioli veramente provincialissimo.


----------



## Renegade (26 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sconfitta meritatissima, si sono arroccati in difesa come i cani e ad ogni palla che passava dalle loro parti tiravano calci alla viva il parroco. Non hanno messo un solo pallone a terra per provare a giocarlo, cosa più che lecita contro un Leverkusen non troppo superiore tecnicamente, si fossero trovati contro il Barcellona o il Bayern ok ma il Leverkusen, dai. Pioli veramente provincialissimo.



Ma poi ti basta fare un gol per salvarti e all'espulsione togli un trequartista e metti un difensore centrale? Che senso ha? Meriti di perdere.


----------



## Hammer (26 Agosto 2015)

Tutto come previsto. Quando le squadrette approdano ai preliminari, escono. Quest'anno due su due.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> *La Juve 2008/09*. Mi sembra anche il Napoli qualche stagione fa.



Formula diversa.


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> li manco faceva il riscaldamento era senza voglia
> 
> 
> 
> da quando ricordo io nei ultimi 10 anni non siamo stato mai ai preliminari


La prima Juve di Ranieri arrivó terza in campionato e la stagione successiva giocammo i preliminari contro una squadra slovacca mi sembra. Mi ricordo un 4-0 netto e un pari (0-0 o 1-1 non ricordo).


----------



## Gre-No-Li (26 Agosto 2015)

In un turno preliminare di champ Juve, Milan, Roma, prescritti, altre squadre possibilità zero...


----------



## BlackAndWhite (26 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> La prima Juve di Ranieri arrivó terza in campionato e la stagione successiva giocammo i preliminari contro una squadra slovacca mi sembra. Mi ricordo un 4-0 netto e un pari (0-0 o 1-1 non ricordo).



si e vero lo ricordo ora era Artmedia


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> In un turno preliminare di champ Juve, Milan, Roma, prescritti, altre squadre possibilità zero...


Anche la Fiorentina in Europa fa abbastanza bene, va ricordato.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> li manco faceva il riscaldamento era senza voglia
> 
> 
> 
> da quando ricordo io nei ultimi 10 anni non siamo stato mai ai preliminari


No scusa, quel voi era diretto agli altri che mi potevano dare risposte, non alla Juve, scusa  
P.s su Doumbia mi prendi in giro , o hai detto la verità


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Anche la Fiorentina in Europa fa abbastanza bene, va ricordato.



Vero, nel 2010 derubati clamorosamente dal Bayern monaco di Van Gaal e da Ovrebo


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> In un turno preliminare di champ Juve, Milan, Roma, prescritti, altre squadre possibilità zero...



Noi finchè non riavremo un ranking decente , rovinato dai 3 anni senza coppe è meglio evitare :/


----------



## Aragorn (26 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Vero, nel 2010 derubati clamorosamente dal Bayern monaco di Van Gaal e da Ovrebo



Godetti come un maiale


----------



## BlackAndWhite (26 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> No scusa, quel voi era diretto agli altri che mi potevano dare risposte, non alla Juve, scusa
> P.s su Doumbia mi prendi in giro , o hai detto la verità



solo un scherzo..ma rimpiangere dumbia dai quello e un caprone,la sua realta e il campionato ruso


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Vero, nel 2010 derubati clamorosamente dal Bayern monaco di Van Gaal e da Ovrebo


Sí e l'anno prima (o due?) semifinale di Coppa UEFA contro i Rangers. A me piaccioni i viola in Europa, se la giocano sempre.

Altro che Palermo, Sampdoria, Chievo e compagnia... sono una piú vergognosa dell'altra.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> solo un scherzo..ma rimpiangere dumbia dai quello e un caprone,la sua realta e il campionato ruso



. Magari ci rifacciamo dei soldi spesi per comprarlo


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Sí e l'anno prima (o due?) semifinale di Coppa UEFA contro i Rangers. A me piaccioni i viola in Europa, se la giocano sempre.
> 
> Altro che Palermo, Sampdoria, Chievo e compagnia... sono una piú vergognosa dell'altra.



Era l'anno prima, male ai gironi, ed eliminati solo ai rigori in Europa League, in europa la Fiorentina se la cava quasi sempre benissimo , nulla da dire


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> No scusa, quel voi era diretto agli altri che mi potevano dare risposte, non alla Juve, scusa
> P.s su Doumbia mi prendi in giro , o hai detto la verità


Ah  pensavo stessi parlando della Juventus. A memoria, negli ultimi 10 anni ricordo Milan, Juve, Inter (2004 e 2005), Fiorentina, Napoli, Lazio, Roma. Nel 2006 qual era la quarta squadra? L'Empoli? ricordo che era una squadretta.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Ah  pensavo stessi parlando della Juventus. A memoria, negli ultimi 10 anni ricordo Milan, Juve, Inter (2004 e 2005), Fiorentina, Napoli, Lazio, Roma. Nel 2006 qual era la quarta squadra? L'Empoli? ricordo che era una squadretta.



Il Chievo  , noi quando li abbiamo fatti i preliminari, io ricordo solo i maledetti preliminari di Europa League contro lo Slovan


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Il Chievo  , noi quando li abbiamo fatti i preliminari, io ricordo solo i maledetti preliminari di Europa League contro lo Slovan


Con l'inter mi sembra, allora erano due le squadre a doversi qualificare. Forse mi sbaglio.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Con l'inter mi sembra, allora erano due le squadre a doversi qualificare. Forse mi sbaglio.



Mi sa che ti sbagli


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Mi sa che ti sbagli


Hai ragione, ho controllato, 2004/05 era l'Udinese assieme all'inter e 2005/06 vi siete qualificati direttamente dopo che furono penalizzati Juve e Milan.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ho controllato, 2004/05 era l'Udinese assieme all'inter e 2005/06 vi siete qualificati direttamente dopo che furono penalizzati Juve e Milan.



Lo ricordo, quell'anno quarta era arrivata la Fiorentina del bomber (31 gol in campionato  ) Luca Toni


----------



## varvez (26 Agosto 2015)

La partita ha ben poco da dire, supremazia in tutto e su tutta la linea del Bayer che asfalta una Lazio intimidita, mal disposta in campo e rinunciataria oltre ogni limite. Le responsabilità di Pioli sono evidenti, i giocatori si sono intimoriti praticamente subito e sono stati in balia dell'avversario per 93 e oltre minuti. L'espulsione di Mauricio ha contribuito al disastro e non basta l'ennesima serata nera di Felipe Anderson a giustificare un tale tracollo.

Il male nasce da questa sciocca mentalità ultraconservatrice, da questo desiderio di difendere e proteggere il piccolo vantaggio acquisito. Spiace ma è mentalità da provinciale. Non si può non dare un certo credito a chi pensa che il tracollo delle milanesi (e la loro assenza dai palcoscenici europei) abbia contribuito a tutto questo.

La storia e l'esperienza internazionale fanno ancora la differenza.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Agosto 2015)

Comunque se parlate di preliminari, va tenuto conto della formula, ai tempi giusto il Chievo poteva uscire con il Levski Sofia.


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Comunque se parlate di preliminari, va tenuto conto della formula, ai tempi giusto il Chievo poteva uscire con il Levski Sofia.


Quand'è che l'hanno cambiata?


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Comunque se parlate di preliminari, va tenuto conto della formula, ai tempi giusto il Chievo poteva uscire con il Levski Sofia.



? Davvero quando è cambiata


----------



## pennyhill (26 Agosto 2015)

I play-off ci sono dalla stagione 2009–10


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma poi ti basta fare un gol per salvarti e all'espulsione togli un trequartista e metti un difensore centrale? Che senso ha? Meriti di perdere.


Esatto e in tutto questo a cosa ti è servito difenderti? Ti è servito a perdere 0-3, complimenti.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> I play-off ci sono dalla stagione 2009–10



Perchè prima come facevano, mica mi ricordo, me puoi dare una mano?


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


>



Fra il 2010 e il 2012


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2015)

-----) http://www.milanworld.net/sorteggio...-ore-17-45-italia-1-a-vt31407.html#post802275


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Agosto 2015)

Incredibile il divario tra la A e gli altri campionati


----------



## ralf (26 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


>



Pregio


----------



## pennyhill (26 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Perchè prima come facevano, mica mi ricordo, me puoi dare una mano?



In sintesi: per favorire l'ingresso nella fase a gironi di squadre provenienti da paesi diversi, da allora le squadre che hanno vinto il loro campionato, e quelle piazzate, nei preliminari fanno un percorso diverso. Ora il Chievo non troverebbe più la squadra campione di Bulgaria, ma la terza del campionato francese o la quarta della Bundes, vedi il Bayer


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> In sintesi: per favorire l'ingresso nella fase a gironi di squadre provenienti da paesi diversi, da allora le squadre che hanno vinto il loro campionato, e quelle piazzate, nei preliminari fanno un percorso diverso. Ora il Chievo non troverebbe più la squadra campione di Bulgaria, ma la terza del campionato francese o la quarta della Bundes, vedi il Bayer



Capito  grazie


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2015)

*Statistiche italiane ai preliminari di Champions:* ​
*1997/98*: Parma QUALIFICATO (3-1, 4-0 al Widzew Łódź)
*1998/99*: Inter QUALIFICATA (4-0, 3-1 allo Skonto Riga)
*1999/00*: Fiorentina QUALIFICATA (3-1, 2-0 al Widzew Łódź), Parma ELIMINATO (0-2, 1-0 dai Rangers)
*2000/01*: Milan QUALIFICATO (3-1, 3-0 alla Dinamo Zagabria), Inter ELIMINATA (0-1, 0-0 dall'Helsingborg) 
*2001/02*: Lazio QUALIFICATA (1-2, 4-1 al Copenhagen), Parma ELIMINATO (0-2, 1-0 dal Lille)
*2002/03*: Milan QUALIFICATO (1-0, 1-2 allo Slovan Liberec), Inter QUALIFICATA (0-0, 2-0 allo Sporting CP)
*2003/04*: Lazio QUALIFICATA (3-1, 1-0 al Benfica)
*2004/05*: Juventus QUALIFICATA (2-2, 4-1 al Djurgården), Inter QUALIFICATA (1-1, 4-1 al Basilea)
*2005/06*: Inter QUALIFICATA (2-0, 1-1 allo Shakthar Donetsk), Udinese QUALIFICATA (1-0, 3-2 allo Sporting CP)
*2006/07*: Milan QUALIFICATO (1-0, 2-1 alla Stella Rossa), Chievo ELIMINATO (0-2, 2-2 dal Levski Sofia)
*2007/08*: Lazio QUALIFICATA (1-1, 3-1 alla Dinamo Bucureşti)
*2008/09*: Juventus QUALIFICATA (4-0, 1-1 all'Artmedia Petržalka), Fiorentina QUALIFICATA (2-0, 0-0 allo Slavia Prague)
*2009/10*: Fiorentina QUALIFICATA (2-2, 1-1 allo Sporting CP)
*2010/11*: Sampdoria ELIMINATA (1-3, 3-2 dal Werder Bremen)
*2011/12*: Udinese ELIMINATA (0-1, 1-2 dall'Arsenal)
*2012/13*: Udinese ELIMINATA (1-1, 1-1 con il Braga, poi sconfitti ai rigori)
*2013/14*: Milan QUALIFICATO (1-1, 3-0 al PSV Eindhoven)
*2014/15:* Napoli ELIMINATO (1-1, 1-3 dall'Athletic Bilbao)
*2015/16*: Lazio ELIMINATA (1-0, 0-3 dal Bayer Leverkusen)

Bilancio totale: 18 qualificazioni, 9 eliminazioni 
Bilancio da quando c'è una sola italiana ai preliminari, con il cambio della formula che divide campioni e piazzati: 2 qualificazioni (Milan e Fiorentina) e ben 5 eliminazioni (Sampdoria, Udinese, Napoli e Lazio)

La Roma non ha mai fatto i preliminari di Champions, il Napoli li ha fatti solo l'anno scorso.

Bilancio in attivo:
Milan (4 qualificazioni su 4)
Fiorentina (3 su 3)
Juventus (2 su 2)
Inter (4 su 5)
Lazio (3 su 4)

Bilancio in passivo: 
*[R.I.P.]* Parma (1 su 3)
Udinese (1 su 3)
Sampdoria (0 su 1)
Chievo (0 su 1)
Napoli (0 su 1)


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Statistiche italiane ai preliminari di Champions:* ​
> *1997/98*: Parma QUALIFICATO (3-1, 4-0 al Widzew Łódź)
> *1998/99*: Inter QUALIFICATA (4-0, 3-1 allo Skonto Riga)
> *1999/00*: Fiorentina QUALIFICATA (3-1, 2-0 al Widzew Łódź), Parma ELIMINATO (0-2, 1-0 dai Rangers)
> ...


Nelle ultime 6 occasioni solo il Milan è passato  
Noi non li abbiamo mai fatti,  non me lo aspettavo


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime 6 occasioni solo il Milan è passato
> Noi non li abbiamo mai fatti,  non me lo aspettavo



beh la Roma o fa l'annata della vita e arriva seconda oppure settimo/ottavo posto  per questo non li avete mai fatti



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



scherzo ovviamente nella statistica è presente anche l'anno del vostro scudetto


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Comunque se parlate di preliminari, va tenuto conto della formula, ai tempi giusto il Chievo poteva uscire con il Levski Sofia.



E l'Inde con l'Helsingborg?


----------



## pennyhill (27 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E l'Inde con l'Helsingborg?



Non volevo andare tanto lontano. Bei ricordi, avevo 14 anni  usciti senza fare neanche un gol in 180 minuti.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non volevo andare tanto lontano. Bei ricordi, avevo 14 anni  usciti senza fare neanche un gol in 180 minuti.



con Recoba che sbaglia il rigore a tempo scaduto


----------



## tifosa asRoma (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime 6 occasioni solo il Milan è passato
> Noi non li abbiamo mai fatti,  non me lo aspettavo



Negli ultimi 15 campionati siamo arrivati 8 volte secondi ci mancava solo la collezione dei terzi/quarti posti e stavamo proprio a posto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi 15 campionati siamo arrivati 8 volte secondi ci mancava solo la collezione dei terzi/quarti posti e stavamo proprio a posto.


Già è vero, ci mancavano solo quelli


----------



## Davidinho22 (27 Agosto 2015)

ma io mi chiedo perchè si parla tanto di questo ranking "forza le italiane, dobbiamo riuscire a scalare il ranking, dobbiamo portarne 4 in champions"... ma per cosa?? già la terza porta a casa figuracce, figuriamoci l'udinese di turno al quarto posto


----------



## Marchisio89 (27 Agosto 2015)

La sfida con il Djurgarden l'avevo dimenticata. C'era ancora Miccoli con il 9 al posto di Ibra che arrivó all'ultimo giorno. Bei tempi...


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> La sfida con il Djurgarden l'avevo dimenticata. C'era ancora Miccoli con il 9 al posto di Ibra che arrivó all'ultimo giorno. Bei tempi...



Che squadra è il Djurgarden


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2015)

comunque grande Mediaset che se la prende in quel posto con l'uscita dei laziali che passano a Sky con l'Europa League


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque grande Mediaset che se la prende in quel posto con l'uscita dei laziali che passano a Sky con l'Europa League



E anche la Roma , che arrivando terza nel girone , andrà in Europa League, non dopo che i tifosi si sono visti le partite dei gironi GRATIS


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> E anche la Roma , che arrivando terza nel girone , andrà in Europa League, non dopo che i tifosi si sono visti le partite dei gironi GRATIS



aspetta a dire che le vedrete GRATIS... come hanno fatto vedere Monaco - Valencia è possibile che ai gironi mettano in chiaro Dinamo Kiev - Malmoe


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> aspetta a dire che le vedrete GRATIS... come hanno fatto vedere Monaco - Valencia è possibile che ai gironi mettano in chiaro Dinamo Kiev - Malmoe


Partitone  
Non si azzardassero


----------



## Andre96 (31 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] [MENTION=2053]Andre96[/MENTION] Ora andiamo a prenderci Cataldi



(rispondo dopo 5 giorni  ) Cataldi costa circa come Soriano e tra i due si sa chi sceglierebbe il grandissimo CONDOR


----------

